# Larry's Bowl



## Diver Temple (Jul 4, 2020)

Still shots don't do it justice, so I thought I would show the start to finish stills and a couple of links to the finished bowl. It looks dark in the pics, but it really lights up in the sunlight. @FranklinWorkshops Final dimensions were 1.8" X 13.25" X 11.38", Chinese Mahogany (Toona Sinensis) finished in Tung oil and Carnuba wax, 10mm Cab'e Red Garnet center.































(edit) And yes, I changed out the thin felt for brown in the end to compliment the bowl a little better. Cheers Larry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! Heirloom piece, without a doubt. Would you elaborate on your system of chucks. I'm not familiar with them. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 4, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks for sharing! Heirloom piece, without a doubt. Would you elaborate on your system of chucks. I'm not familiar with them. Chuck


On what would be the face is just a 4 jaw chuck with arbor screw, 3/4" into wood. Backside I used cup and point live center to minimize any holes into the wood and give me decent support while initially shaping the front and back. once I had the majority of the wood removed and had the main shape I was looking for on the backside, I cut the recess and mounted a tape wrapped oak spacer, left over from the cut outs I on my lathe-tool stand, and used it to brace the bowl to finish shaping and sanding the backside before flipping it around. Then just used the four jaw in the recess to finish off the front, again using the cupped live center on the face while I hogged out the remaining material on the face, Then removed the tail stock and cleaned up the rest. Tung oil finish and wax was applied off lather and later buffed out with 8" wheels mounted on the lathe. . ~Mo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 4, 2020)

A new photo of it's home on a coffee table in our living room. The table was made by a dear friend in Boston of crotch mahogany with satinwood banding. My friend has now passed on but his furniture, like this bowl, will last forever.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 4, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> A new photo of it's home on a coffee table in our living room. The table was made by a dear friend in Boston of crotch mahogany with satinwood banding. My friend has now passed on but his furniture, like this bowl, will last forever.



Larry, very cool table. Something to bring back fond memories and live on longer than all of us. Looks heavy!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 4, 2020)

Diver Temple said:


> Larry, very cool table. Something to bring back fond memories and live on longer than all of us. Looks heavy!


Not too heavy. In this promotional photo of a baby gym I sell on Etsy, you can see the table to the left. It probably weighs about 30 lbs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 4, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Not too heavy. In this promotional photo of a baby gym I sell on Etsy, you can see the table to the left. It probably weighs about 30 lbs.


 The table is very nice and more elegant than the other picture let on. Love that baby gym!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jul 5, 2020)

What tung oil did you use? And how many coats? And that bowl is absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice Bowl Larry


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 22, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> Nice Bowl Larry


Yes, Mo did a superb job on it. We had some friends over this weekend and they slobbered all over it. They all commented on how light in weight it was and how neat that it rested on its wings, not on the bottom center where the garnet is imbedded. We just love it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

